# Haunting an Apartment Tennis Court



## Phil1979 (Aug 16, 2009)

So I have done a local haunt in whatever neighborhood i have lived in for years the last 3 with my wife. This year my company moved me to Gainesville florida for a promotion and we asked the apartment complex that we had to live in if they would mind us doing it. Not only do they not mind but they have 4 other communities near here and want us to put on a larger haunt at one of the communities as a communitiy function on halloween weekend. Now this is like a dream come true but they have given me a very very small budget all be it I have alot of props and costumes myself some nice ones too. I picked up a reacher costume for 50 bucks off of craigslist last Tuesday had to drive 3 hours to pick it up but gotta love the deal. Anyways the area that they have given me is a fenced in tennis slash basket ball court. Plus a little area of trees at the end. Now I have the end of trees at the end covered with a cemetary theme there and all the stuff to do it. But I don't really know how to cordon of the courts into rooms easily without alot of cost. Also its outdoors and I am worried about my props. Any Ideas on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

How out rope and tarps to make walls inside the tennis court. Tie the rope on the fences and hang the tarps from the ropes. Also make sure that you have enough power for lights and props 1 circuit will not do it. you will need 2 or 3. you might also need extension cords that will all need to be taped down. If you can make some battery operated led spot lights.


----------



## Phil1979 (Aug 16, 2009)

*cool*

thanks for the info do you know of any good ways to make led spotlights and also do you know anything i can put on my props to keep them safe if it rains it is florida and i will have to do alot of setup the night before and the morning of


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Led spots can be found here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17287&highlight=led+spot

Get some of those cheap ziplock snap and seal plastic storage containers for any electronics. fairly cheap you can get them at the supermarket or drug chain store. Cut holes in the side for any wires and then seal with silicone.

http://www.ziploc.com/

http://www0.epinions.com/content_477935472260

for other props pick up some plastic paint drop clothes from Depot or Lowes.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

my thoughts exactly, with the tarps. 

best of luck to you!


----------



## Phil1979 (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow thanks the LEd spots are something I am def gonna make this year those will be used for years to come great idea thanks so much hpropman


----------



## Phil1979 (Aug 16, 2009)

anyone else have any good ideas ???


----------

